# ? what scope has the highest quality glass and smallest diameter pin/dot...



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone?? I'm looking at the Swarovski glass. I'd hate to purchase it without some other feedback.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Unless you just WANT to spend $360 for a scope and a lens. Get a good quality housing and call Feather Vision and ask them for a Verde Plus lens cut to fit your housing. The lens is $120 and is EVERY bit as good as a Sure Loc lens and better then every other lens I have seen in my 13 years of shooting FS.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Kade said:


> Unless you just WANT to spend $360 for a scope and a lens. Get a good quality housing and call Feather Vision and ask them for a Verde Plus lens cut to fit your housing. The lens is $120 and is EVERY bit as good as a Sure Loc lens and better then every other lens I have seen in my 13 years of shooting FS.


What he said...


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Ditto


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Another vote for the Feather Vision glass. :thumb:


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

The highest quality lens will be the Black Eagle by Sure-loc. It has the toughest coatings and is more reflection and scratch resistant than the Feather Vision lens, but it is expensive. The second best is the Classic lens. Second only to Black Eagle. The Black Eagle 29 mm scope is the smallest I know of and is fairly small compared to most. Nothing else will compare to the double glass BE lens!!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

rsw said:


> The highest quality lens will be the Black Eagle by Sure-loc. It has the toughest coatings and is more reflection and scratch resistant than the Feather Vision lens, but it is expensive. The second best is the Classic lens. Second only to Black Eagle. The Black Eagle 29 mm scope is the smallest I know of and is fairly small compared to most. Nothing else will compare to the double glass BE lens!!


That used to be true. Not really the case anymore with the Verde PLUS. It isn't a lens that is listed any place. You have to call them direct to get it. I have had a Black Eagle and have shot one recently in the same power as the Verde+. This new lens is the cats meow.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

What do you find better about the Verde+ over the Verde lens (now old technology) which certainly is not a better lens than the BE lens? I have reservations that it could be anywhere near as good as the BE lens


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The glass itself is better and the coatings are different then what is on the regular Verde lens. It is a completely different lens. I was not blown away either by the regular Verde. But the plus is a whole nother animal  The clarity difference between the 2 Verde lenses are pretty distinct. I am shooting a .50 and I can see the 10 ring on a Vegas face clear as day and I have terrible eyes now and the only lens I can do that with is a BE. 

now it may not be 100% as good to everyone. You may consider the BE to be 1A and the Verde+ to be 1B but to me the difference isn't worth another $120 or so if there really is a difference.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Kade: thanks for the response


----------

